# Help w/ storywriting



## Waffles (Apr 3, 2011)

So I'm writing a story for someone and I need some ideas.
The current plot so far is a guy has been willingly turned into a girl. Next problem is WHAT DOES SHE DO FOR FUN? All I have so far is some new clothes shopping (which is obvious). The main character is slightly body-obsessed, named Cherry, and has very little to her name other then a few hundred bucks. This involves humans, but w/e.


----------



## Nameless Vixen (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not overly fond of these types of stories, but I'll try to help. It all depends on the male character's personality. Is he straight or gay? Is he a pervert or a bit innocent? Does he want to be a girl because he identifies with the opposite sex or to look at himself in the mirror? Context is everything. Only once we know that can we aid you further.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 4, 2011)

Nameless Vixen said:


> Hmm, I'm not overly fond of these types of stories, but I'll try to help. It all depends on the male character's personality. Is he straight or gay? Is he a pervert or a bit innocent? Does he want to be a girl because he identifies with the opposite sex or to look at himself in the mirror? Context is everything. Only once we know that can we aid you further.


Post TF she is straight, Def. pretty perverted (the final scene involves going to LA or Vegas and becoming a full-time escort), and wants to be the opposite sex out of envy, him hating himself, and pretty much realizing he (then a she) likes to do that kind of stuff. It starts as desperation (shit life) and becomes sort of a passion, I guess.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stereotypical female activities: Mani-pedi's, Girl talk, etc... could be used in a funny way. He/she is new to the whole woman thing so he/she could have a few failed escapades in the land of womanhood to flesh out his/her character.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 4, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Stereotypical female activities: Mani-pedi's, Girl talk, etc... could be used in a funny way. He/she is new to the whole woman thing so he/she could have a few failed escapades in the land of womanhood to flesh out his/her character.


 Hmmmm... That's a good idea. 
A friend also suggested dating. Good idea?


----------



## Nameless Vixen (Apr 4, 2011)

Not just things to do, but think of challenges for her to overcome. As fennec suggested, look into failed mishaps or perhaps an antagonist from her past life who doesn't approve of the change. This is where your own personal creativity comes into play. So it's up to you to create interesting. Remember, there's really no story if there's no challenges.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

He/she could potentialy steel his ex-girlfriends man?


----------



## Nameless Vixen (Apr 4, 2011)

That would actually be hilarious, if pulled off correctly.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm kind of thinking of an Othello vibe. Hehe she should have a really low voice. "she that sings both high and low... " and all that.


----------



## Waffles (May 23, 2011)

Locking b/c of spambot =o=


----------

